# 2 e36's, want to supercharge one, turbo the other



## wannabeemer (May 22, 2005)

I want to supercharge my 98 328i, and turbo my 92 325i. I plan on buying the dinan SC for my 328, what else well i need in order to install it, other upgrades etc. I absolutely have no clue what i want and what i need in order to turbo my 325i, so i need some help. I'm not really concerned about my 328i right now, but i really want to turbo my 325i, so what well i need to do????? Where can i find the turbo charger?? well thanks for all the help.


----------

